# Other Pets > Birds >  Nugget, Nugget - Chicken Nugget!

## rabernet

Nugget went on a road trip with me two weeks ago to the WARE show (West Alabama Reptile Expo), where I met up with a bunch of friends from here, and she was in birdie heaven with all the attention. I was very pleased to see how comfortable she was with each person that held her, and was perfectly content to hang out with each one. 

However, I forgot to warn them about a bad habit she's learned (or I taught her:o). When they'd be snacking on something, she'd rush their mouth to try to get a treat directly out of their mouth! LOL. It was quite entertaining though, and we were in tears from laughing so hard at the startled expressions! 

So, Ed took some pictures in the hotel room before we hit the road to head home - she's my darling girl!

I think this is my favorite, and I may blow it up and print it to hang on my wall:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (04-10-2010)

----------


## Louis Kirkland

That Nugget is a SWEETIE!!!   :Love:

----------


## rabernet

Awww, thank you Louis!

----------


## SquamishSerpents

soooo adorable!!

----------


## JLC

Nugget is SUCH a little doll!!  I seriously wanted to sneak her into my pocket and take her home!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

She is beautiful Robin.  :Smile:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Beautiful! I bet she loved the trip.  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

I tell ya you never know what it's like to be trully trusted than when you have a bird you just met cuddle under your hands and fall asleep on your chest.. 

I want me a Nugget.. She was such a great little friend..  :Wink:

----------


## rabernet

It seems that Nugget enchanted everyone who met her in Birmingham. 

I've been told that she has to come to the next WARE show - or else! LOL

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I absolutely love love LOVE love birds!! They have always been my favorite. I had a lutino male named jimmy. That little guy never flew. He would just run as fast as his little legs could carry him and would start screaming if I disappeared around a corner. They are so sweet. I thought all tame LB's stole food from your hands and mouth? Mine sure did lol! Yours is very cute! I would put her in my pocket and run away if I saw her  :Wink:

----------


## SK_Exotics

LOL awesome name.

----------


## MissDixie

> It seems that Nugget enchanted everyone who met her in Birmingham. 
> 
> I've been told that she has to come to the next WARE show - or else! LOL


OH Robbin.....WARE will be cancelled if Nugget does not appear.... :Tears: 

ok...probably not....but it definately would not be the same!!!

----------


## PurplePython

What kind of bird is that? Where can I get one? And for how much? lol

----------


## rabernet

> What kind of bird is that? Where can I get one? And for how much? lol


She's a lovebird - and you just have to look around your area for lovebird breeders - you want one that's been hand raised, and you do NOT want a pair - a pair will bond to each other and not to you. 

Prices vary - depends on who you get them from. I paid $50 for Nugget at a bird show, but there's a breeder in NC that I want to get one from who charges $150, and I'd be willing to pay that, because of the way that they raise their babies and the fact that theirs are fully vetted before they ever go to their new home. 

I adore Nugget - and I got really lucky with her, but if I were starting over, I'd probably choose the more expensive breeder (True Love Aviary if you want to Google them) just for the peace of mind of KNOWING I was getting a healthy, well adjusted bird. The way that I got her was luck of the draw, and I came out on the winning end - luckily.

Also keep in mind that it's a lot of work to get them to build their trust in you - it took a good month before Nugget trusted me enough to even take a treat from my hand - but once you make that breakthrough, there's nothing like that relationship!

----------


## fishmommy

so awesome - I want one so bad!
The name Nugget totally rocks.... as does the Feek

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

awww....Robin, she is such a little cutie! I would have love to have met her! All the lovebirds I've ever known were....well, they liked blood!  :Razz:

----------


## dembonez

That birds colouring is....just amazing!!  :Surprised:

----------


## fishmommy

I am dying of curiosity....can they be 'potty trained' or how is that stuff managed when she's out?

----------


## SquamishSerpents

fishmommy, you gotta be a BIRDMOMMY to understand...

the poop, you just deal with it, lol! i find the best way is to let it dry completely, pick up what you can, and then use your fingernail (i know, gross) to scratch off the remainder. good as new!

----------


## fishmommy

I've been a bird mommy, but not of a lovebird or anything small like that.
Mine was potty trained, but I didn't know if lovebirds could be

my husband would never allow a loose pooper in the house  :Embarassed:

----------


## rabernet

> I've been a bird mommy, but not of a lovebird or anything small like that.
> Mine was potty trained, but I didn't know if lovebirds could be
> 
> my husband would never allow a loose pooper in the house


She goes about once every 15 minutes, and leaves what Ed calls a "cinnamon roll". It's tiny. And if you take your shirt you can just "flick" it! LOL

Actually, she loves to hang out with me on my shoulder when I'm on the computer, but she'll also play on the desk - and I keep a paper towel on the desk to just quickly wipe up what little messes she makes (it's about the size of a small "dot" label). Meanwhile, she attacks the paper towel! LOL

----------


## SquamishSerpents

yeah i keep a roll of toilet paper on my desk too. it serves as a shredding toy for Raptor, and also as a cleanup on aisle 1!

----------


## Boanerges

Nugget is a beautiful lovebird Robin!!!!! And Ed took some great pictures of her  :Good Job:

----------

